# [Combustion2/Cleaner] - Kaufen oder nicht kaufen?



## net24run (30. November 2002)

*[Combustion2/Cleaner] - Kaufen oder nicht kaufen*

Ich habe mir mal die Demo von dem Programm bei Discreet gezogen und auch die vorhandenen demo tutorials auf der Seite ausprobiert und möchte gern noch etwas mehr probieren. Habt Ihr zufälligerweise ein Idee wo ich noch etwas (Workshops, Tutorials, ...) finden kann oder gibts es Bücher zu kaufen, die sich mit Combustion beschäftigen?

Derzeit gibt es auch ein cooles Bundle zu kaufen (Promoaktion von Discreet - bis zum 31.12.02):
Bundle combustion 2 Full/cleaner Full: EUR 1.850,- zuzügl. 16% MwSt.

Da ich aber noch nicht so viel mit den Anwendung gemacht habe wollt ich mich im Vorfeld damit noch ein bisschen beschäftigen um zu gucken, ob ich es mir zulege oder nicht.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. November 2002)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle in die städtische Buchhandlung gehen (eine große).

Bei uns in Hamburg gibt es z.B. ne Menge Talia-Filialen, wo man sich prima nen Nachmittag hinsetzen kann und Bücher studieren.

Du solltest dich fragen, ob es gleich Combustion sein sollte!
Du wirst da nämlich keine Unterstützung aus dem Netz bekommen.
Die Hilfeseiten sind alle bezogen auf AfterEffects - genau wie hier auch.
Das kann auf Dauer ein Problem werden, weil du völlig auf dich alleine gestellt bist.
Hilfestellungen kannst du auf Grund des völlig anderen Bedienkonzeptes nicht umsetzen.
Schau dir mal die AfterEffectsTrial an, und ob die dir nicht auch zusagt.


----------



## net24run (30. November 2002)

Super ich danke Dir, die Idee mit den Büchern hat ich ja auch schon gehabt. Ich dachte halt nur, das jemand von Euch eines mit Titel kennt. Für Adobe After Effects 5.5 habe ich mir das Buch von Galileo Design geholt, da ist auch eine Demo mitdabei gewesen (Bei der Demo funktioniert das Rendern nicht, aber das ist ja zum Testen der Funktionen auch erstmal nicht von interesse). Du hast mir aber mit Deiner Antwort schon mal gut weitergeholfen, danke.


----------



## net24run (15. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe mich mal auf die Suche nach Tutorials für Combustion gemacht und habe unteranderem diesen gefunden:
http://rbyproductions.iespana.es/rbyproductions/
(Stargate, Transporter, ...)

Für After Effects habe ich unteranderem den hier gefunden:
http://www.geocities.com/majaderofilms/
(Matrix-Film Effect, ...)

Auf der Seite von Motion Media habe ich auch noch eine Info zu Combustion gefunden:
Discreet is pleased to announce that effective January 6, 2003, the MSRP for combustion® 2.1 will be US $995.

Dann werde ich mal noch mit der Kaufentscheidung warten, bzw. weiter an den Demos (Combustion und After Effects) rumprobieren, bis evtl. dieses Angebot auch hier bei uns Verfügbar ist.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Vielen Dank für die Links!

995$ für Combustion? Das ist ja viel günstiger als AfterEffects...


----------



## net24run (15. Dezember 2002)

Nur leider funktionieren bei den Combustion Beschreibungen nicht alle Links.

Ich denke mal, mit diesem Angebot will Discreet auf den breiten Mark mehr Fuss fassen. Aliaswavefront hat ja mit Maya 4.5 PLE auch schon ein Angebot für Januar angekündigt, was sehr schwer zu schlagen ist.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Maya ist ja nun etwas gänzlich anderes - ein 3d-Programm.


----------



## trickyiki (15. Dezember 2002)

ich hab das compustion auch zu hause - version 2.0 aber ich muss dazusagen, dass ich mir mit after effects leichter tue, bei combustion ist mir die oberfläche einfach zu verwirrend. aber leute, mit die beides getestet haben, sind auf jeden fall vom combustion überzeugt. ist glaub ich geschmackssache, ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo die stärken & schwächen im vergleich liegen. ein argument ist auf jeden fall, wie schon von den anderen erwähnt, dass du viel mehr info, auch bücher auf deutsch, wie das after effects classroom in a book für after effects bekommst. es spielt schon eine rolle, wenn du dir mit der erfahrung der anderen, weil das after effects viel verbreiteter ist, weiterkommst.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. Dezember 2002)

Combustion Demo - die muss ich mir auch mal anschauen.

Ich rate aber rein wegen der Unterstützung jedem zu AfterEffects.
Jedenfalls in den Nichtprofibereichen. (Profi = Geld damit verdienen)


----------



## goela (17. Dezember 2002)

> Adobe After Effects 5.5 habe ich mir das Buch von Galileo Design


Das Buch habe ich auch! Ist nicht schlecht! Gut und ausführlich beschrieben.

Wie aber Bubi ja schon geschrieben hat, empfehle ich Dir auch lieber AfterEffects zu nehmen, da Du dort mehr Hilfe im Internet erwarten kannst.


----------



## Comander_Keen (12. Januar 2003)

Abend zusammen....

ich hatte das vergnügen von der firma aus zur letzten CeBit zu "pilgern"  . Als ich dann endlich in der abgelegensten halle war, konnt ich beim discreetstand sonem freak beim arbeiten zu sehn. Es waren mehrere "seminare" bei denen dieser immer neue features von max erklärt hatte. 
Um nun mal zum punkt zu kommen  . Eines dieser veranschaulichungen war zum thema max 4 und combustion 2.

Fazit: mit max und combustion sind einem keine grenzen gesetzt. Die einzige wäre halt nur das eigene können (leider ist die bei mir sehr nah  ). Wir arbeiten aber auch damit... und mit ein wenig übung ist dies auch kein problem. Die benutzeroberfläche ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig... was aber durch die ergebnisse wieder an gewicht verliert. 
Ich persönlich würde mir eher eine combustionlizens leisten als in after effects zu investieren.

greetz 3k!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Januar 2003)

In Kombination mit Max hat Combustion natürlich einige Vorteile - ansonsten sind die Programme einigermaßen gleich leistungsstark.
Interessant kann es halt für junge 3d-Compositors werden, die jetzt auch die Max Studentenversion günstig bekommen.


----------

